# How to tell a Judge??



## Newgtoguy (Jun 24, 2008)

I am looking at a 1970 GTO. The car is basically a shell, no drive train. The sellers claims that it is a Judge and originally had ram air 3 with Auto trans. The data plate shows that it is in fact a GTO, but how do you tell if it was in fact a Judge? I am a Camaro guy, this is my first potential GTO so in need a bit of help. Thanks!


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

send the vin # to Pontiac Historic services
PHS Historic Services
they can tell you what the car had and if it is a judge


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

06brazengto said:


> send the vin # to Pontiac Historic services
> PHS Historic Services
> they can tell you what the car had and if it is a judge


:agree

In addition, PHS offers a fax back service, the forms can take a month to receive by mail. With the fax back service PHS will fax the build sheet and billing information within a few days for an additional $15.


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep PHS is the only way to tell a real GTO Judge from a standard GTO since it was only an option on the GTO platform so the VIN # doesn't differentiate.

Brian


----------

